# Jennifer Lopez @ Pepsi Stills (x6)



## AMUN (28 Juni 2006)

​


----------



## Muli (28 Juni 2006)

Gab es von dieser "Kung-Fu-Werbung" nicht auch eine Variante mit David Beckham? Hatte die irgendwie mit Bussi-Bussi-Becks in Erinnerung 
Aber Danke für die Pics!


----------



## frubinator (28 Juni 2006)

hab hier noch welche mit Beyonce :-D



 http://img415.imageshack.us/img415/8137/pepsipromoimages012yh.jpg

 
​


----------



## Muli (28 Juni 2006)

Ein sehr schickes Leder-Update! Vielen dank nochmal dafür!


----------



## Totta (2 Juli 2006)

Woher (Film, Magazin) sind die Bilder?


----------



## Muli (2 Juli 2006)

Also wenn ich die Bezeichnung "Pepsi Stills" richtig interpretiere, dann sind das Caps aus verschiedenen Pepsi Commercials


----------



## Totta (2 Juli 2006)

Muli schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die Bezeichnung "Pepsi Stills" richtig interpretiere, dann sind das Caps aus verschiedenen Pepsi Commercials



Danke.

Also Standbilder (Caps) aus Fernsehsendungen (Werbesendungen)? Dafür haben die Bilder aber eine gute Qualität.

Weiß jemand, wo man die kompletten Filme herkriegt?


----------



## frubinator (2 Juli 2006)

ich denk ma eher das sind nur die promo-stills....


----------



## Steve85 (10 Juli 2006)

nice
thx für die pic´s


----------



## manmar (5 Aug. 2006)

wo findet man die clips dazu würd das zugern mal sehen ^^ 
schöne bilder !! THX


----------



## babelfisch (18 Okt. 2006)

ich geh mir jetzt ne pepsi kaufen


----------



## Jay-Dee (31 Okt. 2006)

sau gut ich würd gern ma jennys hintern in real sehen


----------



## Elfigo (1 Mai 2007)

einfach nur scjarf die frau


----------



## Lederhosenfreund (4 Sep. 2009)

JLo in Leder, immer wieder sehenswert! Vielen Dank!:thumbup:


----------

